# Im interested in becoming an electrician



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! :thumbsup:

You have a couple of routes open to you:

1- IBEW. I will let the union guys explain further.


2- Open shop. Contact/apply at electrical contractors. Enquire if they will put you through an apprenticeship program.

However, with the economy what it is, it may be difficult to find a position right now. A lot of companies are cutting manpower.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Easy - Just move to PA, get some magnetic signs made for the side of your car / truck, print some business cards and your set to go. Not only are you an electrician but your a business owner too!

OK just kidding - follow the advice of JohnJ0906


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Duplicate thread.

Continue here: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f3/hi-orange-county-ca-5563/


----------

